# fighting tools



## Ceicei (Aug 24, 2003)

I was reading the other day online about the profiles of the people who were on Flight 11 that fateful day, 9/11.  

What caught my attention was of an Israel Defense Forces team member, Daniel Lewin.  It was said he is able to fight with "whatever is handy--pens, credit cards, even bare hands". 

My question is:  How would a credit card be used as a weapon?

My main question for this forum is:  What other ordinary things around us could be used in self defense and HOW would they be used?

- Ceicei


----------



## MartialArtsGuy (Aug 24, 2003)

If you snap a credit car in two, you have 2 objects with points.

Coats can be used to smother and whip
Belts can be used to strangle and whip.
Shoelaces can be used to strangle.
Ball caps can be used to distract or trap objects.
Spare change can be used to distract.
Keys can be used to puncture or wound flesh.
Umbrella can be used as a club.
Pens and pencils have obvious attributes if you know where to put them.
Newspapers can be used rolled up or open.

I'm listing some things that can be found on you. Don't forget about things in your immediate environment. 

Items can also be used to help you in survival. For example both your shirt and your pants can be used as a floatation device if you know how to manipulate them.


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 24, 2003)

The Hard edged plastic of a credit card would easily slice your opponent in soft areas.. neck, face, arms.. the list goes on.. it could be jabbed into eyes.. it can be broken and those razor sharp edges would be a real threat.. 
I understand they make Credit card  'Knives' now.. 
anything could be a weapon.. from an umbrella.. man those tips sometimes are honed to a sharp point.. also consider the tines holding the material onto the stave. 
Yank one of them out and voila'  something I wouldn't want to get on the wrong end of~!

CD's /DVD's .. even the innocent cassette tape.. pull out  the tape.. and you have a 'rope' ....useful for many things, including a garrotte..

when you start looking around you.. You'll amaze yourself with what ideas you can come up with. ..~!

Tess


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 24, 2003)

Gee we posted at the same time *G*


----------



## Ceicei (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MartialArtsGuy _
> *Newspapers can be used rolled up or open.
> *



Ok, I understand the rolled up part, but how can an open newspaper be used in self defense?

- Ceicei


----------



## MartialArtsGuy (Aug 24, 2003)

The open newspaper can be used to smother a blade. Keep in mind this only gives you a second or two but that is a second or two that you did not have before. Your hands can track from the paper to the knife arm of the attacker so you can control it and begin your counter attack. 

You could be anywhere reading the paper and along comes our knife attacker. He may attack you and than take your money or this persons intent may be to rape you or just plain kill you. books can be used the same way.


----------



## OULobo (Aug 25, 2003)

Watches can make good knuckle dusters if they are sturdy.

Rings can rend and tear flesh if they are raised or jeweled. 

Bandannas are great for whipping and strangling.

Coathangers (a personal favorite). . . use your imagination.

Full pop cans make great projectiles or bludgeons if you wrap them in something flexible.

Stones, rocks, sand, broken glass. 

I saw a fight once in an office where a guy used a powerstip/surge protector to pummel someone. 

Phone reciever. . DeNiro Casino style. 

I have to say I think that keys are my true favorite. Non-threatening, always handy and very painfull.

Hardhats and tools in the workplace. I'd love to see a good MA flick with a fight scenen set in a Home Depot.


----------



## J-kid (Aug 25, 2003)

Well you can use just about anything, but alot of times it more practical just to use your body as a weapon.  I can see how keys or some other object can be helpful but then theres alot of other objects which would take alot of modefing or creativity to be used. Like a napkin (you could force it down there mouth and hope they choke.  Inless you have something heavy sharp or very distracting i wouldnt bother using it.


----------



## MartialArtsGuy (Aug 27, 2003)

Plastic bags

These are alot of fun.

They can distract
They can smother a knife.
You can trap limbs.
You can use it around a person neck.
You can put them over someones head.
They might be ok as a blind fold, but I have never tried this one.
You can use them to clean up dog poop. My skills in this usage of the plastic bag maybe unmatched.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *The Hard edged plastic of a credit card would easily slice your opponent in soft areas.. neck, face, arms.. the list goes on.. . ..~!
> 
> Tess *




Ok, everyone let us try a test.

Take a finger nail or a pen cap or a credit card.

Place it on your neck, and know scratch it across you neck hard enough to leave a red mark.

What was your first reaction?

Did one of your hands try to cover the wound? or possible wound? Did you then ahve to check to see if there was blood on your hand. The point is you can feel your neck not see it. It could give you enough time to react to your opponents.

Good discussion!


----------



## Ceicei (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MartialArtsGuy _
> *Plastic bags
> 
> You can use them to clean up dog poop. My skills in this usage of the plastic bag maybe unmatched.  *



Ummm.  I suppose you would be very handy using them as slings to gross out your attackers....especially to their faces.

:barf: 

- Ceicei


----------



## clapping_tiger (Aug 27, 2003)

On the TV show "24" this one lady used a broken credit card to slice someones throat. At first I thought that was pretty far fetched, but I broke an expired membership card which was the same as a credit card, and scraped it across my arm, if I would have pressed a little bit harder it would have cut me. So I see how that could have worked.


----------



## OULobo (Aug 28, 2003)

One of my favorite improvised weapons is a 2000 Grand Am. Its a little hard to swing, but its a great bludgoning weapon, especially at about 25mph (just enough to bounce a target but not enough to do frame damage). Plus the goodyear technique is far superior to the nike technique.


----------



## Ceicei (Sep 20, 2003)

Any other suggestions?


----------

